# Full body armor



## looking4snow

Hello!

I am recovering from multiple spine fractures and want to protect myself much better next season. So, I would like to know, what do you think about this protective gear: 

Forcefield Extreme Harness Adventure | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control - full upper body armor - 335$. 

Flexmeter Double Sided Wrist Guards - wrist guards - 70$

impact short, butt pad, padded shorts, crash pad - impact shorts - 75$
or maybe: Forcefield Action Shorts | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control ~90£ (in UK)

Forcefield Strap On Protector Leg | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control - leg and shin guards - 70$

Will it help me to reduce pain after a bad landing (small to medium kickers) or slipping on rail? Or should I buy something in better quality? Maybe it's not a secret, what protective gear professional snowboarders are using? And yes, I already have a helmet. Actually, I have other protective gear (except full body armor), but want to upgrade for better quality.

Thank you for professional advices. 

Have fun and be safe on slopes!


----------



## poutanen

looking4snow said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am recovering from multiple spine fractures and want to protect myself much better next season. So, I would like to know, what do you think about this protective gear:
> 
> ***SNIP***
> 
> Thank you for professional advices.
> 
> Have fun and be safe on slopes!


I am by NO means a professional... But here's my advice anyway! 

I bought upper body armor this year from a company called Demon. FlexForce X D30 The jacket I got is very similar to that one, MSRP was $140 and I paid $100 or so with a store discount.

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the armor you found, I'm just not sure I'd want to spend $335 on just the upper.

I've heard great things about the lower armor, haven't heard anything about shin/knee pads or anything.

As far as my experience with the upper body armor, it's been great! For the first day or so it felt weird, felt like I couldn't flex my upper body as well. I must have got over that because I feel better than ever now. I've had a couple falls backwards on my back, and the spin protector held me off the snow while I skidded down until I got my board back under me. I also had a weird accident where my elbow jammed into my rib cage and it knocked the wind out of me. I was pretty sore but able to keep boarding for the rest of my trip (another three days) it could have been much worse without it.

I do find the armor keeps me much warmer than I used to be. I have a microfiber base layer underneath, and recently I've been too hot on the slopes. I may start using the spring jacket for my mid winter stuff, and keep the winter jacket for -30 degree days. In full on spring weather I plan on just wearing the armor as my jacket.


----------



## looking4snow

Thanks for quick response! After spine fracture I almost don't care how much it will cost to protect myself.  This Demon armor looks great, but I can't find what level of protection it gives? That one from Forcefield has level 2 protection in back and level 1 everythere else. Some seriuos protection.


----------



## poutanen

Yeah I'm not sure either. Actually this is one of the few things I didn't really spend much time comparison shopping for either. Saw a good deal at my local hill pro shop, looked online to see if the price was right, and pulled the trigger.

I bought mine due to a few bad rotator cuff injuries, but it's helped for other things too. I say get the best stuff you're comfortable with wearing. I might look for shorts this spring too as I've had a few ass sliders that stung for a run or two this year!


----------



## looking4snow

You should definitely buy impact shorts. It's probably the most useful protection in snowboarding, because it's warm to sit on snow or whatever with it.  Not sure, if I could surf internet now, if I would'nt wear one while crashing a big jump... I took way too much speed, flew over the sweet spot and landed on flat area from about 5 meters (~15 feet) hight. My legs could'nt absorb such impact, so I hit really hard snow with my poor butt. Fractured 7, 8 and 12th thoracic vertebrae. Doc says i'm lucky, because it's small compression fractures and usualy it takes half of the year to fully recover. So, I hope to be able to snowboard next season.  Shorts, that I used: Powerslide Crashpad-Hose Pro kaufen bei der-rollenshop.de Not bad shorts, but now I would like to upgrade for better if it is possible. I have a lot of time to decide, what to buy. So, all your suggestions are welcome!


----------



## lonerider

My friend has a Forcefield top (although his model doesn't go all the way to his waist in the back and doesn't have elbow pieces) and Skeletools shorts.

I am now wearing the Demon d3o upper armor and Azzpadz tailbone protector (used to have Dainese armor short).

We both used to ride the Skeletools armor top, but that is a little bulky (if you are in the lower 48 state of the US, I still have it and will sell it to you a size medium for $50 shipped). I also have a Demon Flex force pro jacket.

I think the Forcefield top is more protective than the Demon d3o, buy heavier and a little more restrictive. Both are going to absorb the shock from minor crashes and such so you don't feel bruised/battered at the end of the day.


----------



## handscreate

I wear the Pro-Tec Impact shorts with the foam, not the hard armor. I found the plastic armor to be too restrictive & bulged under my pants (almost looked like I crapped myself or something of the sort). You should also look into Alpinestars & SixSixOne (661) upper body full armor. They're designed for motocross & ATV, and the big hits those guys take while riding. Some of the armor also includes a kidney belt, which is very helpful for protecting your internal organs from flopping around or getting detached if/when you eat shit or bail. I wear a kidney belt everyday I'm on the mountain, regardless if I try some features or not that day. 

The protective gear you picked out looks pretty legit, but I suggest you also look at some of the motocross/dirtbike protective armor as well, as it's all designed for impact into handlebars, rocks, trees, ramps, etc - a lot of the same stuff we risk collision with on the mountain. I used to sell these over a lot of other protective gear in my dealerships because the guys who rode dirt in the shops swore by them. Just wanted to toss out some other options for high end armor.


----------



## looking4snow

Thanks man. Azzpadz is only a tailbone protection and I want to protect my hips too. So, it's not for me.
Is your friend happy with his body armor and shorts?
I understand, there is no armor, that will protect in a big crash. But still wan't to wear one of the best in market, which will help in small fails and reduce damage in big crash (hope no more...).
Btw, I've heard what Forcefield Extreme Harness Adventure body armor has not enought soft padding in elbow and shoulder guards, thats why it's not comfortable to wear. Would like to know, if it's true or not? Maybe someone has this body armor (http://www.forcefieldbodyarmour.com/product/extreme-harness-adventure/2347 )?


----------



## poutanen

handscreate said:


> You should also look into Alpinestars & SixSixOne (661) upper body full armor. They're designed for motocross & ATV, and the big hits those guys take while riding.


I can vouch for the Aplinestars street bike wear. I took an off road adventure on my Yamaha FZ6 by accident a few years ago, went tumbling through the ditch at about 60 km/h. A little scuff on my helmet and textile jacket, and I got up good to go.

The jacket is really good shit but would be too much for snowboarding. I bet their moto-x stuff would be excellent.


----------



## looking4snow

handscreate, I looked at Dainese protection. It's looks very nice. But then I found Forcefield and somehow liked it better. It meets motocross standards. Actually they have one product, which is top motorcycle armor past few years: Forcefield Pro Sub 4 Back Protector | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control But it's only back protector. And I want to protect all upper body.


----------



## lonerider

looking4snow said:


> Thanks man. Azzpadz is only a tailbone protection and I want to protect my hips too. So, it's not for me.
> Is your friend happy with his body armor and shorts?
> I understand, there is no armor, that will protect in a big crash. But still wan't to wear one of the best in market, which will help in small fails and reduce damage in big crash (hope no more...).
> Btw, I've heard what Forcefield Extreme Harness Adventure body armor has not enought soft padding in elbow and shoulder guards, thats why it's not comfortable to wear. Would like to know, if it's true or not? Maybe someone has this body armor (Forcefield Extreme Harness Adventure | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control )?


He finds it a bit heavy and a bit hot... but pretty protective. The short he doesn't like (very protective... but the spandex and foam rubber is a little restrictive to him)


----------



## handscreate

looking4snow said:


> handscreate, I looked at Dainese protection. It's looks very nice. But then I found Forcefield and somehow liked it better. It meets motocross standards. Actually they have one product, which is top motorcycle armor past few years: Forcefield Pro Sub 4 Back Protector | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control But it's only back protector. And I want to protect all upper body.


Dianese is nice, but very expensive and sometimes overpriced because of the name on it. I only suggested those brands to you because they make very high quality armor that can take a beating without beating up you or your wallet. They're also likely more easy to find in a local shop to try on & check out in person, as fit with armor is extremely important. If the armor is too small it will be uncomfortable, too large & it slides around and doesn't do what it's designed to. On top of that, everyones sizes are slightly different & no 2 larges, etc are exactly alike. You may also find that 1 over another fits a certain area better, such as forearms/elbows, shoulders, back. In the end, you have to be happy with the armor you purchase, I just wanted to throw out some additional suggestions that you may not have looked at because they're not marketed to snowboarders. I'd still check them out at your local motorcycle shop if you have one & have the ability to


----------



## slyder

I have been bulking up my safety equipment depending on tricks I want to learn. 
I'm thinking this would be great for me to wear while working my 3's. Don't know that I would want to wear all that all the time. But in your case I think it is a good call.
I never leave home with out my Azzpadz.


----------



## snowklinger

Consider a motocross setup. They are tough, lighweight, breathable, and have been in R&D alot longer than the snow stuff.


----------



## looking4snow

Yeah, probably I should go to local motorcycle shops and see what they have. Looks like this is not the thing to buy on internet, without being able to try how it fits.
What about wrist guards in my 1st post? Are they really as great as positioned?


----------



## linvillegorge

Shit man, multiple spinal fractures? Props to you for even considering to keep riding. I'm not sure I would. If I did, I'd probably be a blue groomer cruiser.

I'd definitely consult with a doctor and figure out if riding was a good idea and what type of protection he might suggest. Maybe even some sort of back brace? I don't know.


----------



## looking4snow

lonerider said:


> I am now wearing the Demon d3o upper armor and Azzpadz tailbone protector (*used to have Dainese armor short*).


What Dainese short you had, how did it felt and how much protective it was?


----------



## budderbear

looking4snow said:


> What Dainese short you had, how did it felt and how much protective it was?


english, do you speak it


----------



## lonerider

looking4snow said:


> What Dainese short you had, how did it felt and how much protective it was?


I was using (actually I still have, just don't use it much) the Dainese Impact Short plus (plus version has a hard tailbone piece). It was one of the better fitting padded shorts I've worn, but the padding was pretty thin overall and the tailbone protector is too small in my opinion (too easy for it to be out of place when you crash).


----------



## looking4snow

Thanks linvillegorge! Yeah, it sounds scary, but already have passed 5 weeks from that accident and I don't feel any pain. I am wearing back brace when not laying in bed, can't hold heawy things and sit yet, but it sure heals. Week ago I was in hospital and x-ray didn't show what it's getting worse. Next x-ray will be done after ~3 weeks and if everything ok, probably doc will let me come back to work, drive car, sit, etc. Just it takes time to fully recover, but I will be able to do everything, that I did before in my life. Probably I will not push myself the next season, but sure I will be able to do buttering and some rails/boxes.  Since now I want to protect myself as much, as possible. Because when doing just small things, you never can't be sure, if someone else will not hit you at high speeds or something else bad happens... For me there is no more question to wear protection or not to wear.


----------



## looking4snow

budderbear said:


> english, do you speak it


Sorry for my english, I am trying to do my best.


----------



## cjcameron11

budderbear said:


> english, do you speak it


You do realise he is from Lithuania right? how many languages do you speak fluently?


----------



## poutanen

budderbear said:


> english, do you speak it


The guy's not from an English speaking country, give him a break! Oh and by the way, you forgot to capitalize "English", and you didn't finish your sentence with a question mark. :cheeky4:


----------



## Mel M

budderbear said:


> english, do you speak it


That's about as ignorant as it gets. I guess for some, only America uses the internet...


----------



## oskar

I would get this -> 

Spine VPD Vest - POC Sports - POC Sports

I have not tried it out but they are suppose to be the best in protection.


----------



## looking4snow

I apologize, if you have dificullty to understand me! I have poor English skills, especially grammar, but strong desire to figure out, that armor do I need. 

oskar, POC looks great. Will look at their site tomorrov.

So hard to choose! I have read tons of reviews, looked at all top manufacturers sites and still not sure, what to buy. I think, that full body armor is not for active sports. So, for now my choice is:

*back armor* (Forcefield Pro Sub 4 Back Protector | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control) top rated back armor in the world

*chest armor* (Forcefield Race-Lite Chest Protector | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control) because it's designed to fit well with that back armor

*elbow armor* (Forcefield Limb Tube Elbow Armour | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control) not sure about this, maybe other manufacturers sell better hand armor...

*knee armor* (Forcefield Limb Tube Knee Armour | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control) not sure about this, maybe other manufacturers sell better leg armor...

If not Forcefield, probably I will buy Dainese armor. Their products looks like top quality, but I think little overpriced.

And don't know, if I need better shorts, because they are so expensive from those manufacturers like Forcefield (Forcefield Action Shorts | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control), Dainese or other top brands.

I didn't changed my mind on wrist protection. Flexmeter still nr.1 for me (Flexmeter Wrist Guards - Alps Gear)

*If anyone use those products I listed above, please, write your opinion about them. Thanks!*


----------



## Donutz

looking4snow said:


> I apologize, if you have dificullty to understand me! I have poor English skills, especially grammar, but strong desire to figure out, that armor do I need.


No need for _you_ to apologize. We all speak snowboarding.


----------



## slyder

Looking for snow,
Your typed English is just fine and if some people took the time to see your location: Lithuania it would explain any confusion.
*
Question:* With your injury do you need full body or are you just trying to protect the back???
I would think you could go with just a back protector and not worry about all the other gear. With that and your injury I would start with the heaviest protection to cover your spine if that is truly a major concern.


----------



## looking4snow

slyder, I want to protect myself as much, as possible, not only with back armor. I am a buttering/rail/kicker guy - always close to an accident, when learning new tricks. Untill now, I was wearing some very cheap elbow/knee/wrist guards combo for about ~10$ lol. I'm happy only with my helmet and maybe shorts. I want upgrade everything to a next level of quality.


----------



## Arlen

Hey! I would love to help you....there are a number of protective gears available in the market that are exclusively designed for the snowboarding.....Some of the best in my opinion are POC Spine VPD Vest Back Protector, Giro Shiv Snowboarding and Ski Helmet and Kore Flash Snowboard Goggles.....


----------



## sabatoa

poutanen said:


> I am by NO means a professional... But here's my advice anyway!
> 
> I bought upper body armor this year from a company called Demon. FlexForce X D30 The jacket I got is very similar to that one, MSRP was $140 and I paid $100 or so with a store discount.
> 
> I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the armor you found, I'm just not sure I'd want to spend $335 on just the upper.
> 
> I've heard great things about the lower armor, haven't heard anything about shin/knee pads or anything.
> 
> As far as my experience with the upper body armor, it's been great! For the first day or so it felt weird, felt like I couldn't flex my upper body as well. I must have got over that because I feel better than ever now. I've had a couple falls backwards on my back, and the spin protector held me off the snow while I skidded down until I got my board back under me. I also had a weird accident where my elbow jammed into my rib cage and it knocked the wind out of me. I was pretty sore but able to keep boarding for the rest of my trip (another three days) it could have been much worse without it.
> 
> I do find the armor keeps me much warmer than I used to be. I have a microfiber base layer underneath, and recently I've been too hot on the slopes. I may start using the spring jacket for my mid winter stuff, and keep the winter jacket for -30 degree days. In full on spring weather I plan on just wearing the armor as my jacket.


I'm looking at this and wondering if it has the same spinal protection as this guy; DS 1120 Shield spine guard

If so, I'd throw down the money for that as soon as I could.


----------



## sabatoa

How did you break your back? It sounds like you and I are in the same boat, multiple broken vertebrae and reading your recovery it sounds like what I'm facing.

I'm glad to hear you're not in pain anymore. I'm just a week from my injury and I'm still in a lot of pain. I don't know yet how long I'm off work, I have a desk job so maybe I'll go back after two weeks. We'll see what doc says.

I'm going to follow your lead on this and get protection for next year too. It wouldn't have helped with my initial crash but any little thing to help next year, I'll take.


----------



## poutanen

sabatoa said:


> I'm looking at this and wondering if it has the same spinal protection as this guy; DS 1120 Shield spine guard
> 
> If so, I'd throw down the money for that as soon as I could.


That link looks like it has more protection than the full upper I've got. Mine only has foam in the spine area as far as I know. Plastic on the shoulders, elbows, and thin plastic strips in the ribcage area.

The one you linked to has some lexan (polycarbonate) plates in it which should be able to take a beating.

I'm going to be getting lower body armor soon, as I've had some really nasty leg injuries this year. Nothing that's keeping me off the snow yet, but close. :blink:


----------



## Donutz

Since my wife's spill on boxing day, she's been talking about getting upper body armour. Gonna check out the catalogs when we get a chance. Sure as hell not going to find women's body armour locally!


----------



## NSI

There's a website called All Sport Protection. They have many different brands excellent prices and men and women specific fits. My husband and I have ordered from them, mostly the Demon brand and have no complaints what so ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## tokyo_dom

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but just started looking at spine protectors (actually wanted to find a neck brace, but not sure if the motocross ones will work with snowboard helmets)
I am a 34yr old looking to get into bigger jumps without ending up in a wheelchair

Allsports is having a sale on Demon stuff at the moment so i am looking to get one of the spine protectors through them. Trying to decide between these 3 but appreciate feedback if anyone has it:

DS 1650 Flex Force PRO Top, this is the cheapest, and its a full upper protector. Doesnt seem to go into detail about the back protection abilities though)

DS 1120 Shield spine guard, this is the one Sabatoa linked to above. Solid looking back protection

But then there's
Spine X D3O, this d3o protection seems to be a little more expensive. Is it as good in protecting the spine? Is it a hard shell?


Lastly, how would these tie in with a pair of azzpadz, and does anyone know if there are neck braces that are worthwhile?


----------



## lonerider

tokyo_dom said:


> Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but just started looking at spine protectors (actually wanted to find a neck brace, but not sure if the motocross ones will work with snowboard helmets)
> I am a 34yr old looking to get into bigger jumps without ending up in a wheelchair
> 
> Allsports is having a sale on Demon stuff at the moment so i am looking to get one of the spine protectors through them. Trying to decide between these 3 but appreciate feedback if anyone has it:


Cheers! I don't remember what I wrote earlier in this thread... but a little background - My friends and I are all in our mid/late-30's now. Most of us were upper and lower body protection now. Here is a video of us riding from a few season ago.








tokyo_dom said:


> DS 1650 Flex Force PRO Top, this is the cheapest, and its a full upper protector. Doesnt seem to go into detail about the back protection abilities though)


I have worn an older version of this, back protection is decent, but not most you can get. Personally, I think it is plenty of protection with the ideal combination of all around padding, while still giving you decent mobility - I've taken our fair share of tumbles



tokyo_dom said:


> DS 1120 Shield spine guard, this is the one Sabatoa linked to above. Solid looking back protection


I have also tried a version of this model. Interlocking plates offer the most spine protection, but I didn't like how it affected mobility. Personally, I think it is overkill.



tokyo_dom said:


> But then there's
> Spine X D3O, this d3o protection seems to be a little more expensive. Is it as good in protecting the spine? Is it a hard shell?


I never seen it in person. The description mentioned a stealth viper thingie, which when I google that says it is not a hard shell - the d3o hardens on impact.



tokyo_dom said:


> Lastly, how would these tie in with a pair of azzpadz, and does anyone know if there are neck braces that are worthwhile?


The first two would work fine with an Azzpadz, which are what I use now, in the past I've used skeletool shorts, dainese pro hard shots, crashpads shorts, red impact shorts).

I've never used neck braces, but I think they will be too cumbersome to wear. That's not to say people don't get whiplash style neck injuries for which helmets don't provide any protection. The reality is that protection is only going to reduce the damage of an impact, you are still going to get knocked around a bit so riding with the correct "safety mindset" is most important. What this gear will give you is the ability to go to work on Monday without feeling like you've been worked over by an MMA fighter.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Awesome info, and thanks for taking the time to answer. Wicked video too btw. To be honest i think when i say i'd like to be getting bigger in the jumps i doubt i will go bigger than what you are jumping, and i would be absolutely stoked if i had as much steez as that!

I guess one thing that got me thinking about this stuff is this niggling desire to try a backflip (wildcat), or at the very least a tamedog, which, while still past my current ability, would be much less scary with neck/back protection. Feeling safer on the bigger jumps would be a bonus

And the unfortunate thing is that i cant try any of these on in the shops here (they have generic brands, but i havent seen azzpadz or Demon stuff). And even the generic stuff is more expensive than the prices i am seeing in the US.

So is the flex force pro top basically just like padding for your back? does it have any hard shell protection in there? Anything that would save you lets say falling back onto the knuckle that bends your back? Not that i have ever had this happen, but just in case i guess...


----------



## lonerider

tokyo_dom said:


> I guess one thing that got me thinking about this stuff is this niggling desire to try a backflip (wildcat), or at the very least a tamedog, which, while still past my current ability, would be much less scary with neck/back protection. Feeling safer on the bigger jumps would be a bonus
> 
> And the unfortunate thing is that i cant try any of these on in the shops here (they have generic brands, but i havent seen azzpadz or Demon stuff). And even the generic stuff is more expensive than the prices i am seeing in the US.
> 
> So is the flex force pro top basically just like padding for your back? does it have any hard shell protection in there? Anything that would save you lets say falling back onto the knuckle that bends your back? Not that i have ever had this happen, but just in case i guess...


It does have some hard plastic shell protection, but it isn't super burly - it is mostly padding. To be honest, nothing is really going to "save your back" very much if you manage to taco onto the knuckle (just like helmets don't protect NFL/NHL players from all concussions).

Too bad you aren't in the States - I actually have an old version of the Flex Force Pro size Medium that I would sell you for $20 + shipping.

Anyways... for wildcats, pre-snow training is probably going to be your best "protection". Here is a video that an instructor I know (Chris Hargrave) made:






Here's me at the same training facility (admitted I didn't follow all the steps he suggested as I went before the video was made).


----------



## tokyo_dom

Yes that is a bummer about your old top, And double bummer that i dont live anywhere near a place that offers off-snow training with a foam pit! I would spend every summer weekend there if i could...

Mind you, i do hope to make it to Ryuo snow park, as they usually have a big air bag there (still managed to bruise my shoulder on an unintentional flip the first time i did it)

I think i will try out that generic back shell, see how it feels - and make my decision on the Demon one based on that. I realise it may not stop me breaking my back, but i would rather have more protection than i need, than less (So long as it doesnt cause too much discomfort)


----------



## EvilWilberforce

I tried last years model of the DS 1120 and ended up taking it back because it was a bit too uncomfortable for me to ride in. Felt like it had good protection though. 

I now have a Forcefield Race Lite vest. I was a little unsure before buying it as it doesn't look like it has as much protection as the Demon. Now that I've got it though I can vouch for the fact it is definitely solid! The back protector bit is tough against impacts but molds comfortably to your body. It is also removable if you want to just use the vest bit on a gentle day.

Forcefield Race-Lite Vest | Forcefield Body Armour


----------



## poutanen

tokyo_dom said:


> DS 1650 Flex Force PRO Top, this is the cheapest, and its a full upper protector. Doesn't seem to go into detail about the back protection abilities though)


I've got this jacket armour and it's pretty damn good. I actually don't think there's any hard shell armour on the spine, only approx 10mm padding. I've tumbled onto my back lots with it and it feels great, like Lonerider said nothing will save your back if you taco on a rail or knuckle! lol

I ride quite aggressively, and sometimes take some nasty falls, and so far the armour has saved me from getting seriously hurt more than a few times.


----------



## MarshallV82

poutanen said:


> I've got this jacket armour and it's pretty damn good. I actually don't think there's any hard shell armour on the spine, only approx 10mm padding. I've tumbled onto my back lots with it and it feels great, like Lonerider said nothing will save your back if you taco on a rail or knuckle! lol
> 
> I ride quite aggressively, and sometimes take some nasty falls, and so far the armour has saved me from getting seriously hurt more than a few times.


I have a friend who bought the whole setup from skeletools (sp)?
I tried it on at his house, makes me look like a Superhero. 
That said, If I ever get the courage to start doing tricks on rails again I'm going to rock it.


----------



## poutanen

MarshallV82 said:


> That said, If I ever get the courage to start doing tricks on rails again I'm going to rock it.


Yeah you definitely look like a power ranger with armor on, but who cares. If it can save me from being hurt, and keep me on the hill, I'm all for it!

I'm not a big park rider, but have fun on the kickers. Where I usually get hurt is going too fast in unknown territory. But even for that random ice sheet you hit, it's nice to know you're not going to smash an elbow or shoulder TOO bad if you wipe. I've fallen backwards over rocks and just went into the fetal position as best as I could and came out fine. It doesn't make you superman but it helps!


----------



## MarshallV82

I smacked my elbow bad this year, couldn't lift a glass of water to save my life for 3 days. I'm glad it healed reasonably fast, I was getting pretty freaked out for a few days! 

That's when I started asking my buddy about that stuff, haha.


----------



## tokyo_dom

As an update to this, i tried out some hardshell spine protectors today, and to be honest i dont think it will give me any troubles on the snow. I can feel its there, but no more than a backpack or something. 

So i think i will do that for now, and a pair of azzpads


----------



## Starky

I love my spine protector, iv got the demon one with plastic plates to protect your spine I realy wouldn't leave home with out it. Only last on a freestyle night at my local dome it saved me from a more severe accident


----------



## bamfb2

Having spent an enormous amount of time shopping for, trying, and using armor, I'll add what I've been using. I too am in my late thirties and ride fairly aggressively.

Things I generally look for:

*customizeable pads*: most body armor contains more padding that targets areas for which I have no need in snowboarding. I want to be able to take out, or switch up any padding I want.
*Fit and breathability*: it has to be able to move with your body or it's going to impact your riding and enjoyment. Also, I don't want something that's going to be a hot box.
*Shell protection*: I like it to have some sort of plastic or stiff material on the outside of softer material. If you want something that's going to reduce impact, this is a must. It acts as a shock absorber (dispersion of energy) and results in less bruises, breaks, and pain imo. I think this is an underrated feature. Doesn't even have to be super stiff either.
*Reasonable cost*: I don't mind paying, but I think there are tons of reasonable options without spending $400 on a upper body armor.
My MO has been to ride until I hurt something and then add a piece of equipment to compensate. Not the best idea as I seem to get injured a lot. That said, one only has so much money, and every extra piece of equipment I buy is another thing I have to carry and put on. 

Most important to least: Helmet > impact short > wrist guard > upper armor > knee pad

Things I currently use:

*Helmet*: RED Mutiny II. It's ok. I think I will upgrade to a Solomon Prophet Custom Air next. I want to get a brighter dome for backcountry work too.
*Impact Shorts*: This is the toughest to get dialed in imo. I've settled on the Skeletools Impact Short for now. I needed hip and ass protection (with FULL coverage of those areas), and these have the plastic outer shell I like. Plus all the pads are removeable, so I can get rid of the ones on the lower part of my thighs that I never seem to need. Increases my maneuverability. Absolutely hated Crashpads and a set of demons I got. One was too thin and had no shock absorption, and the other didn't give full coverage.
*Wrist Guards*: Flexmeters have blown away everthing else I've tried. The progressive flex is awesome, and these things just flat out work. I think the single sided is the way to go, as the double sided only seems important for skateboarding. The single sided are easier to fit under gloves too. 
*Upper body armor*: This is perhaps the second toughest to get dialed in. It depends on your needs. I wanted some spine protection, a bit of clavical and rib protection (as I broke some ribs this year). I've been through some demon, crashpad and skeletools and all have their pluses and minuses. I started investigating moto/bmx pads and found Troy Lee Designs BP 7850. It's totally customizeable, allowing me to eliminate most of the padding in the front, which I prefer. It's warm, but breathable. The padding is a double layer honeycomb material (see pad on right hand in pic), the bottom layer being very soft, while the upper is very stiff (but still moves). It's not bulky at all, much less so than the skeletools UBA. Also, it works. I went backwards through the air and slammed my spine into a tree on Tuesday (don't ask), and I'm left with only a small contusion.
*Knee pads*: This really depends on what you are doing and what you are looking for in a pad. My main criteria was flexibility, fit (I didn't want to feel them, and hard shell protection (for East Coast tight trees and ice). I only needed minimal shock absorption. I decided on the Black Diamond Telekneesis. These fit all my criteria to an absolute capital T. Added bonus: they are super light, easy on and off without removing boots, and are better at shock absorption than I thought. These own ice and trees.
I haven't hurt an elbow yet, but if I do, I may upgrade to the long sleeved version of the TLD body armor above (there are some good shots of this here).


----------



## BillFromMA

Sorry to revive this yet again, but I need specific advice. The end of this past season I caught an edge as I was turning to the treeline and hit a tree at 35mph. I had 7 rib fractures, 3 vertebrae fractures, a collapsed lung and a lacerated kidney. So I'm not looking for primarily spine protection, but rather full core protection. I want a vest/jacket that will protect ribs, chest and spine - and kidnet protection wouldn't hurt. Any thoughts?


----------



## sabatoa

Man bro, I don't know that anything short of an airbag surrounding you would have helped. That's a nasty collision, sounds like you're lucky to be here.


----------



## bamfb2

BillFromMA said:


> Sorry to revive this yet again, but I need specific advice. The end of this past season I caught an edge as I was turning to the treeline and hit a tree at 35mph. I had 7 rib fractures, 3 vertebrae fractures, a collapsed lung and a lacerated kidney. So I'm not looking for primarily spine protection, but rather full core protection. I want a vest/jacket that will protect ribs, chest and spine - and kidnet protection wouldn't hurt. Any thoughts?


Yes. I can't recommend the jacket in my above post enough. You can get the long or short sleeve version. I have the short. Got it after I broke a few ribs and it works a treat. I then put my spine into a tree later in the season, and came away with only a small bruise.

Sizing is a bit temperamental, but once you dial that it, it is light weight, breathable, not restrictive, and offers great protection. It's actually a motocross vest.

From the post above: 

I wanted some spine protection, a bit of clavical and rib protection (as I broke some ribs this year). I've been through some demon, crashpad and skeletools and all have their pluses and minuses. I started investigating moto/bmx pads and found *Troy Lee Designs BP 7850*. Note, be sure to NOT get the TLD BP *5850*. It doesn't offer as good protection.

It's totally customizeable, allowing me to eliminate most of the padding in the front, which I prefer. It's warm, but breathable. The padding is a double layer honeycomb material (*see pad on right hand in pic*), the bottom layer being very soft, while the upper is very stiff (but still moves). It's not bulky at all, much less so than the skeletools UBA. Also, it works. I went backwards through the air and slammed my spine into a tree on Tuesday (don't ask), and I'm left with only a small contusion.


----------



## BillFromMA

I am indeed very lucky to still be here. And I'm not looking for something that would prevent any injuries in a similiar event. Just something to provide some support/protection from basic falls as well as piece of mind. Because I've already bought my season pass for next winter so I'm back out on the hill!


----------



## BillFromMA

bamfb2 said:


> Yes. I can't recommend the jacket in my above post enough. You can get the long or short sleeve version. I have the short. Got it after I broke a few ribs and it works a treat. I then put my spine into a tree later in the season, and came away with only a small bruise.
> 
> Sizing is a bit temperamental, but once you dial that it, it is light weight, breathable, not restrictive, and offers great protection. It's actually a motocross vest.
> 
> From the post above:
> 
> I wanted some spine protection, a bit of clavical and rib protection (as I broke some ribs this year). I've been through some demon, crashpad and skeletools and all have their pluses and minuses. I started investigating moto/bmx pads and found *Troy Lee Designs BP 7850*. Note, be sure to NOT get the TLD BP *5850*. It doesn't offer as good protection.
> 
> It's totally customizeable, allowing me to eliminate most of the padding in the front, which I prefer. It's warm, but breathable. The padding is a double layer honeycomb material (*see pad on right hand in pic*), the bottom layer being very soft, while the upper is very stiff (but still moves). It's not bulky at all, much less so than the skeletools UBA. Also, it works. I went backwards through the air and slammed my spine into a tree on Tuesday (don't ask), and I'm left with only a small contusion.


Thank you - sounds like a great product that did the trick for you.


----------



## Kevin137

Forcefield Extreme Harness Flite | Forcefield Body Armour

While offering protection, it is not a cure for pain, i cracked 5 ribs broke 1 while wearing this, but the plus side is that it does not wear out like traditional body armour...

It is easily cleaned by sponging down, but is a little bulky and can be a bit restrictive...

I wear this on mad days through the trees, sbx, learning rails etc, but otherwise just out chilling with mates on a lazy day, then i use this...

Sweet Protection | Helmets & Protection


----------



## bamfb2

Kevin137 said:


> Forcefield Extreme Harness Flite | Forcefield Body Armour
> 
> While offering protection, it is not a cure for pain, *i cracked 5 ribs broke 1 while wearing this, *but the plus side is that it does not wear out like traditional body armour...


Wait a minute, so what's the point of that thing??


----------



## sil3nt

I have been wanting some armor for awhile. End of last season (October) I got this FlexForce X D30

I didn't get a chance to use it until the other week at an indoor snow center. It is a little bulky and quite warm but it works nicely. The shoulder and elbow armor do move around a bit but there are straps to tighten the sleeves to help prevent this. I can't wait to try it on the proper snow. My mates think im a bit of a dick for buying it. I don't care much what they think! You can't really notice it under the jacket (you just look more of a muscle man )

Next on my list are these Men's Flexforce X D3O Long Pant

Having a hard time finding them in NZ though. Right now landing on my knees/ass hurts. Landed on my back/shoulder a few times at the indoor place with none of the usual impact pain.

I should add that I am a fan of D3O. Nice and flexible until impact.


----------



## Krug

budderbear said:


> english, do you speak it


What a dumb fucking post...the dude is looking for some help and is actually getting some decent and helpful information, then you gotta douche it up. In case you weren't aware, Lithuania is its own country, not a city in the US like you must think. Hopefully you were just having a bad day and felt the need to kick the dog...hopefully you feel better.

Krug


----------



## SnowDragon

bamfb2 said:


> I haven't hurt an elbow yet, but if I do, I may upgrade to the long sleeved version of the TLD body armor above (there are some good shots of this here).


BIG +1 for the TLD upper body armour. I've used it the past two years and it protects your entire torso without being restrictive.

Interestingly, I bought the long sleeve version near the end of last season (can't remember why right now) and actually found it MORE comfortable than the short sleeve version! I was very surprised because I thought it would feel more bulky, but it fits really well and the extra elbow AND forearm protection is no encumbrance - actually feels more secure.
It can easily replace a mid layer in your riding gear.

Strongly recommend this for anyone considering body armour.:thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDragon

SGboarder said:


> How easy is it to put on and take off? It does not have a front zipper (unlike the Demon models) and I read on some motorbike forums that people found it hard to get into/out of it.


Another plus for the long sleeved version.
Yes, the short sleeve version could be a little difficult getting off (not on), while the long sleeve version was actually easier because of the long sleeves. Plus the added protection and better comfort IMO.:thumbsup:


----------



## bamfb2

GreyDragon said:


> Another plus for the long sleeved version.
> Yes, the short sleeve version could be a little difficult getting off (not on), while the long sleeve version was actually easier because of the long sleeves. Plus the added protection and better comfort IMO.:thumbsup:


Interested to hear that the long sleeve is more comfortable. Is it hotter in warm weather? I'd rather be warm than cold of course.

I've found that there is a relatively simple technique to getting it off. I pull one sleeve over my elbow, and then riggle my arm out. I then do the same for the other sleeve. Lastly, I tug the shirt from the neck up over my head and slide out. I never have any problems.


----------



## Kevin137

bamfb2 said:


> Wait a minute, so what's the point of that thing??


I hit really really hard, and would probably of been in hospital for months had i not been wearing it, and compared to my back protector which offers NO protection as all to ribs, it makes sense...!!!

Like all protection it is not a cure, just a helping hand... 

It was probably my scariest day on a snow board, and i was riding an SBX course and got way out of shape over a big whoop and landed face down... Looking back it was funny, but at the time it really hurt...


----------



## SnowDragon

[QUOTEInterested to hear that the long sleeve is more comfortable. Is it hotter in warm weather? I'd rather be warm than cold of course.QUOTE]

Can't say I noticed a big difference in warmth between the two. The covering of your torso and shoulders is the same so I don't think the extra sleeve length and padding makes a big difference. But the elbow and forearm pads were really comfortable and made the whole piece seem complete on your upper body - full protection.
BTW, I wear flexmeter single-sided wrist guards with this set up as well. As I said, full protection.:thumbsup:


----------

